

Buxfer for Beer. Built on Twitter - e1ven
http://foamee.com/

======
jraines
Cool.

Although I thought it was going to track how much money you spent on beer,
which would mean I would have to ignore it just as hard as Rescuetime to avoid
painful self-knowledge . . .

~~~
e1ven
Knowing the truth hurts, but beer makes the hurt go away.. Oh, the dilemma.

;)

